# Hilfe !! Trikot selber gestalten



## Deinachbar (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Freunde
Ich spiele schon lange mit den Gedanken,meinen Freunden und Mir,ein Teamtrikot zu entwerfen!
Jetz wirds aber auch mal Zeit 
Sollte aber eher in Langarmtrikot gehn und nichts mit Reißverschluß!
Frage
Kann von Euch jemand mal nen Link schicken ???
Wäre Klasse wenn jemand was weiß oder selber schon mal wo eins entworfen hat.
Heißen Dank
Greetz Alex


----------



## Danceflohr (8. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich helfen!! Schreib mich mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.esjod.de Langarm, Kurzarm, 3 verschiedene Weiten, ...


----------



## yellow_ö (9. Oktober 2009)

check Dir (Euch) ein paar von Euren Trikots, nämlich von denen, die ihr besonders mögt 
(bei denen wisst ihr, dass die die gewünschte Größe, Funktion, Farbe, ..., haben)
... und damit zu einem Printshop, viele davon können auch Shirts bedrucken.
Bissl winseln, dass sies versuchen (mit _flex_-druck Logos)
Gefahr: könnte das Kunststoffgewebe schädigen

braucht das Logo üblicherweise in Vektorgrafik (= Corel Draw oder sowas), 
oder die machens Euch dort, dann bissl Zeitaufwand + Einrichtekosten


Ich würd riskieren, dass das Trikot draufgeht, aber niemals unbekanntes Material kaufen und zusätzlich die Kohle für den Druck - wenn ich vorher net weiß, wie/ob das überhaupt taugt.
Die paar die ich hab, bei denen hält der Aufbügeldruck echt gut


----------



## clv_clv (10. Oktober 2009)

Mein TIP: www.dowe-sportswear.com

Die machen ab ca. 10 Trikots alles individuell und mit guter funktion, 
ich kenn n paar Teams, die sich von denen schon komplett ausgestattet ham, 
is halt kein billiganbieter, grad wegen der Funktion.


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben bei Owayo (http://www.owayo.com/) drucken lassen. Bei kleinen Mengen nicht unbedingt die günstigsten, aber die Qualität sowohl vom Druck als auch von den Klamotten selbst, ist super. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

Von Owayo hab ich auch ein Trikot. Die Qualität ist astrein aber die haben halt nur die klassischen Trikots.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich habe damals bei owayo die Trikots gestalten lassen. Die Gestaltungsphase hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, da nicht alle Wünsche gleich auf Anhieb "verstanden" worden sind. Jedoch war das Ergebnis am Ende super geil und meine Begeisterung hält immer noch an! 

Trikot? Hier wird von einer sehr guten Quali gesprochen. Das muss ich leider etwas relativieren, denn für knapp 45Euro kann ich im Handel Trikots mit schon wesentlich besseren Materialien kaufen. ABER das ist eben der Preis des Individualismus.

Fazit: unterm Strich für eine "Ein-Mal-Aktion" empfehlenswert und zu diesem Preis in Ordnung!

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. für weitere Tips und Erfahrungen auch mal die SuFu nutzen, das Thema wird nämlich alle paar Wochen besprochen...


----------



## mtb-mane (14. Oktober 2009)

Hy,
ich hoffe du bist noch nicht bei esjod gelandet.
Esjod hat eine sehr gute Komunikation und eine gute Desing-Vorstellungskraft.
Das ist aber alles.
Die normalen Radhosen sind ******* in jeder Hinsicht. Schlechtes Material, Nähte schlampig, lappriger Stoff, Einfach nur Mist. 
Die Trikots (Stoff) sind von der Qualität o.k., aber der Reisverschluß war bei allen Trikots (6 Stück) nach 5 x tragen oder waschen im Arsch.
Nach Reklamalion bei Esjod kam nur eine unverschämte Absage, das alles der Norm entspricht.
Also:
Finger weg von ESJOD, 
schaut mal unter  www.sportpoint-rumpelt.de.
Das ist Klasse Qualitaet zu guten Preisen.


----------



## Deinachbar (15. Oktober 2009)

Also erstmal Danke für die vielen Tips und Infos,werde mich die Tage dann mal dran setzen und schauen was mir so zusagt!
greetz Alex


----------



## yellow_ö (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab die letzten tage mal Corel Draw installiert, n Logo entworfen, heute damit zum Printshop, 
kurz Ã¼berarbeiten lassen (8,-- einmalige Einrichtekosten).

Dazu 2 Trikots und 1 Jacke mitgenommen, die Stellen fÃ¼r den Druck festgelegt - RÃ¼cken groÃes Logo (â¬ 5,40), front klein (gratis). Das ganze wird mit Schneideplotter ausgeschnitten, aufgelegt und aufgebÃ¼gelt.
Ist also nicht in die Farbe des Materials eingebaut, bei einfachem Logo oder bloÃ ner Beschriftung auch nicht nÃ¶tig.

... und das ganze mit Trikots die ich habe und die daher passen und funktionieren,
imho besser als die "Katze im Sack"
N Ã¤hnlich behandeltes Trikot - ebenfalls von dem Shop gemacht - da hÃ¤lt dieser BÃ¼gelaufdruck bereits Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radelbert (17. Oktober 2009)

mtb-mane schrieb:


> Hy,
> ich hoffe du bist noch nicht bei esjod gelandet.
> Esjod hat eine sehr gute Komunikation und eine gute Desing-Vorstellungskraft.
> Das ist aber alles.
> ...



Hi,

das kann ich nur wehement dementieren, wir lassen unsere Sachen seit 3 Jahren bei denen machen und sind sehr zufrieden. Auch unsere Reißverschlüsse, speziell die dünnen 1 mm Zips an den Radtrikots sind bei noch keinem Trikot defekt gewesen. Also wer weis was da bei Dir schief gegangen ist, *ich kann die ESJOD nur empfehlen*  , weil da Qualität und Service stimmt und man innerhalb weniger Tage seine Klamotten hat.

Grüße Radelbert


----------



## mtb-mane (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja da bin ich wieder!
Ich kann euch ja gerne mal die Hosen schicken.
Kein Problem, die zieht von uns ja sowieso keiner an.
Also wenn ihr wollt kriegt ihr die DInger. GESCHENKT!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2009)

mtb-mane schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich wieder!
> Ich kann euch ja gerne mal die Hosen schicken.
> Kein Problem, die zieht von uns ja sowieso keiner an.
> Also wenn ihr wollt kriegt ihr die DInger. GESCHENKT!!



mach mal nen foto. 
dann kann ich dir sagen, ob ich eine geschenkt haben möchte


----------



## lahmacun (28. Dezember 2017)

schade, der thread ist leider nicht mehr aktuell. Ich versuch es trotzdem mal:
Suche einen Anbieter um für 9 Sport-Outfits bedrucken zu lassen. Darf auch gerne eigene Bekleidung bereitstellen.

Danke euch


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Dezember 2017)

Owayo is immer noch aktuell
 Qualität ist gut!


----------



## Krassi123 (28. Dezember 2017)

lahmacun schrieb:


> schade, der thread ist leider nicht mehr aktuell. Ich versuch es trotzdem mal:
> Suche einen Anbieter um für 9 Sport-Outfits bedrucken zu lassen. Darf auch gerne eigene Bekleidung bereitstellen.
> 
> Danke euch



naja, ich sag es mal so: Anbieter gibt es trotzdem . Ich hab über https://www.fam-print.ch/ ,für einen junggesellenabschied, Trikots für den Tag und shirts für den Abend bestellt . Die sind mega hochwertig gewesen und der Preis war ebenfalls gerechtfertigt . Lohnt sich, bei Gelegenheit, vorbeizuschauen. 

Auf der Seite selbst kannst du, wenn du etwas weiter runterscrollst, die verschiedenen Angebote warhnehmen. 

 Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomatch (29. Dezember 2017)

Bioracer gibt es noch:
http://www.bioracer.de/de/vereinsbekleidung und
Maisch.
http://radtrikot.de/


----------



## Altmetal (30. Dezember 2017)

lahmacun schrieb:


> Suche einen Anbieter um für 9 Sport-Outfits bedrucken zu lassen. Darf auch gerne eigene Bekleidung bereitstellen.


Das kriegst du eigentlich bei jedem besseren Sportladen, sogar bei Decathlon.


----------



## haibiker1290 (30. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bicycle-line.com/deu/custom
Schau Mal hier nach, dort kaufen wir unser Rad Gewand! Fairer Preis und top Ware, Material das beste was wir bisher hatten.
Stinkt nicht auch nach zweimal richtig schwitzen,und sehr angenehm zu tragen.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## wildbiker (30. Dezember 2017)

https://www.biehler-cycling.com


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. Dezember 2017)

ESJOD kann ich auch nur empfehlen
Kalas ist allerdings auch nicht verkehrt: http://www.kalaswear.de/


----------

